# Dust Explosions ?



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Came across another industry article on dust explosions. Here is the link if anyone is interested.
http://blog.woodshopnews.com/workbench/?p=223


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Settled a few questions I had about dust and open flames. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Dez, I taught basic combustion to firefighters for years. A dust explosion was just one of them. The requirements for it to occur are based on the amount of dust being kept airborne at any one time. That is why the majority of those occur in grain silos and flour mills.


----------

